# println variable



## spleiss22 (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe eine Variable die einen Inhalt von der DB hat.
Die Variable test vom typ string.


```
<%
	Connection con = null;
	String test;
	try
	{
		Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.OracleDriver");
		
		con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:oracle:thin:test/test@:1521:XE");
		
		PreparedStatement pstmt = con.prepareStatement("SELECT * FROM tbl_mitarbeiter WHERE kasse = 1");
		ResultSet rs = pstmt.executeQuery();
		
		
		ArrayList ar=new ArrayList(); 
		
		while(rs.next())
		{
			String a = rs.getString("vorname");  
			String b = rs.getString("nachname");
			String c = a + " " + b;   
			ar.add(c);	
			System.out.println("ARR: " + ar);
		}
		test = ar.toString();
		System.out.println("test: " + test);
		con.close();
	}
	catch(Exception ex)
	{
		out.println(ex);
		SQLException sqlex = (SQLException) ex;
		out.println("SQL state: " + sqlex.getSQLState() + "<br />" );
		out.println("SQL code: " + sqlex.getErrorCode() + "<br />" );
	}
	%>
```


```
<table>
<tr>
<td>
out.println(test);
</td>
</tr>
</table>
```

Exception:The local variable test may not have been initialized

Was mache ich falsch?? Wieso kann ich test nicht ausgeben ?

Dan hätte ich nochmal ne frage.
Wie kann ich vom array list einen herauspicken. PER ZUFALL ??

wäre froh auf hilfe.

mfg


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Mai 2010)

[java=3]
String test = null;
[/code]


----------



## spleiss22 (18. Mai 2010)

LOL so einfach hätte ich nie gedacht.
Vielen dank


----------

